# CGK Boer Goats January Kiddings Sky Kidded



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well I know I am going to kick myself in the butt since I started this 4 weeks early but here it goes. We only have 3 does due to kid this year. 1 decided not to breed and then the other 3 are to young but next year we should have 7.
First up is Sky she is due January 8th. I was not going to make her first since she had a c-section last year but she had other plans. I am pretty sure she is having a single as I am thinking it will be alot smaller then last years 10 pound buckling. She still has not started an udder so I am wondering about that.
























Next doe due is Jasmine. She is due January 10th but she uddered up really early so I am hoping that is a sign of lots of babies and not that she was bred earlier then I am thinking. This is her first kidding with me so I am not sure how she is at kidding time.
























Last one is Joy. She is due on January 11th. Paintball nor the girls wanted to spread any of this out for me so I will have them all in 1 week if I am right about the due dates. Sky is the only one I saw get bred I just found some evidence on Joy and Jasmine and that's why I am guessing they are due when I have stated. She has started a small udder and I am hoping for twins but thinking a single again for her.
























Here is Paintball the sire to all the kids born this year. He hates me so I am hoping he will find a new home soon. He is an awesome buck and I will probably be sorry I sold him when his kids do well at the fair.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: CGK Boer Goats January Kiddings*

Some really nice goats.

Jasmine and Joy are HUGE. Maybe you will get triplets?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: CGK Boer Goats January Kiddings*

Maybe out of Jasmine but not Joy I am thinking a slightly big single or small twins. But then again they have 4 weeks left and this is the month the kids really grow so we will see. I would love it if I got 2 bucks and 1 doe from Jasmine, 1 buck and 1 doe from Joy, and 1 doe from Sky.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: CGK Boer Goats January Kiddings*

:leap: this is awesome! Can't wait to watch the progression on your girls. I hope you have lots of twins and :greengrin: just the right mix of does and bucks for you, since I know you need some boys for fair!

Paintball is sooo purdy! To bad he hates you  have you tried changing his mind w/treats? :laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: CGK Boer Goats January Kiddings*

Very nice goaties..... I really love to see the kids...coming soon.... but the wait is so stressful...LOL :laugh: :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: CGK Boer Goats January Kiddings*

They look good! Good luck!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CGK Boer Goats January Kiddings*

Here's hoping for a few sets of twins, not honkin singles.
And what's up with Paintball's attitude? Did you mention in a thread I missed?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: CGK Boer Goats January Kiddings*

He has never liked me but as he gets older and bigger it is getting worse. I have always told my nieces to stay out and away from his pen so they don't get hurt. With the way he is towards me I could only imagine what he could do to a kid. Well what do kids do when you tell them NO? This past summer I went out to the barn and hear the girls giggling and laughing so I stay quiet so I can spy and see what they are up to. I look in the 4-H kid pen and nothing......The does pen and still nothing......Run to Paintball's pen and there he is like a big puppy letting them do whatever they want to him. Pull his ears up and rub him and just play with him. Then he and they saw me he charged me and would not let me near the kids.He tried to stay between me and the kids at all times until I just backed out and let them play with him.


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

*Re: CGK Boer Goats January Kiddings*

What a stinker! Some of them are like that til you show them YOUR the dominant one. We had a buck like that too, and I had to flip him and sit on him (wasn't easy!!!!), but he is so nice to me now.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: CGK Boer Goats January Kiddings*

I flip this guy and sit on him on a regular basis. I held him down for 15 minutes and he got up and tryed to head butt me again. He just dis likes me and I have come to terms with it so he is for sale and I have his replacement coming. He was just born yesterday.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: CGK Boer Goats January Kiddings*

Good luck! Can't ait to see what you get from them!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: CGK Boer Goats January Kiddings*

Looks like there will be a LOT of babies in your near future! LOL Can't wait to see 'em. 

Your buck is pretty....too bad he's decided to act like a turd. :hair: :hair:

Hopefully he gives you a lot of nice doelings as a parting gift! :thumbup:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: CGK Boer Goats January Kiddings*

I have to have 3 wethers after that a few nice doelings would be nice since he is so nice. It would be nice to carry one his blood but not his attitude.


----------



## MSquaredFarm (Sep 28, 2011)

*Re: CGK Boer Goats January Kiddings*

I wish you lived closer. I love your black and white buck and need a buckling for my Boer doe Jenny. You have some good looking goats!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: CGK Boer Goats January Kiddings*

Love how the girls are looking Roger! Jasmine has such a cute baby bump! Praying for a safe and happy kidding season this year, I know you went through a lot last year, but had a great outcome with the babies you had! Fingers crossed that Sky has an easy time of it, she looks like she's grown quite a bit  You deserve an easy go of it this year. Sure can't wait to see what the girls have!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: CGK Boer Goats January Kiddings*

So I hope everything ends up ok but tonight I accidentally scared Jasmine and she took off plowing into Joy and throwing her on her back. Then Jasmine tripped over joy and also ended up on her back and is so big she couldn't get back over and started thrashing around until I got in there to get her back up. I hope neither one go into early labor over this. Is that possible?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: CGK Boer Goats January Kiddings*

Awww Roger sorry this happened to your girls. Hopefully they are just fine, and did nothing more than scare you with their antics!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: CGK Boer Goats January Kiddings*

Well when I checked on them last night and then when I fed them this morning they both seemed fine. Now i am not scared of early labor I am scared of dead kids. I really hope all is well. I am starting to worry about Sky as she is getting really big like last year. I hope she is able to have her kids this year and doesn't end up with some huge buck kid again. I think her and Joy might be sold this next year after the fair. Neither one is very big and I always worry about Sky when I think of babies and then Joy just isn't a good meaty boer doe. She is really fine boned and narrow in the front.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: CGK Boer Goats January Kiddings*

had to catch up on your kidding thread :greengrin: I bet your girls and their babies are just fine-they do silly things like that all the time. It would take alot to hurt one the babies inside.

Thanks for the Christmas card and no....LOL...no kids yet! Penny is getting really rolly-polly but still not much of an udder. I dunno. I am just gonna hang in there & see what developes. In the meantime I put them up every night and out in the paddock only-unless the weather is supposed to be really nice. I check am and pm for discharge and if I see none-life as usual :laugh: who knows??? It is a mystery to me! I did invest in a heat lamp this week and I have all of Mojo's baby supplies so I am ready for just about anything, if anything decides to happen that is-lol!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: CGK Boer Goats January Kiddings*

Praying .... there are no problems and all goes well..... have faith... and have happy thoughts.... :thumb: :greengrin:

I also received the beautiful Christmas card... thank you so very much..... :hug:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: CGK Boer Goats January Kiddings*

Good I am glad you both got your cards. Christmas is by far my favorite holiday I always spend way to much getting everyone presents, I love giving more then receiving. I pray they are alright also I don't need anymore problems after last year.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: CGK Boer Goats January Kiddings*

Well the girls are moving right along minus Sky not having an udder really. Jasmine is to the non-stop moaning and I am ready to die stage, Joy thinks food is going to stop being served so she needs to eat it all and the bedding in order to stay alive. Look at her, I am really pretty sure she is having a small single kid. Today she was rather skinny when I got home from work before I fed her and now she is a beach ball.
Here is Joy








My poor beast Jasmine and her fat self, She has started digging herself nests. She is due on the 10th I think so the 1st is her earliest safe due date. I was told day 140 is the day kids can live on.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: CGK Boer Goats January Kiddings*

Wow Jasmine is huge :laugh: Bless her heart--another few weeks! My goodness!

I pray everything goes well for you!! They look like strong, healthy girls though-they will do just fine  :thumb:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: CGK Boer Goats January Kiddings*

Such pretty girls Roger! I hope they have an easy time of it! I remember Ithma and the 'I'm dying' moaning she did at the end of her pregnancy! Feel so bad for them! But they sure forget all that when they have new babies to clean, nuzzle and cuddle with 

I haven't spent much time with the girls lately, just been so busy and during the day they spend most of their time back in the woods looking for browse <which does worry me a bit since that means they aren't eating hay through the day!>. Yesterday it was quite noticable that Madison is starting to get an udder as well as Snow White! 
Honestly, I didn't truly want Madison bred yet, but she's a big girl, so we're hopeful she has an easy kidding time. She's nearly as tall as Snow White and her mama, almost as long too but not quite there yet. We're really happy with her, and PRAYING she has a girl. My son wants a girl from her sooo sooo bad  
Eventually I'll have to start a topic for them.

I know I can't wait until next year when you breed your yearling does to your new boys! 
I want to get a couple of does probably in Feb that we can breed to Big Bang next fall, can't wait to start looking but we have so much we have to do/pay before that time comes.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: CGK Boer Goats January Kiddings*

Very nice...and babies are getting closer to being born.......  :clap: :thumb:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: CGK Boer Goats January Kiddings*

Well here is a complete update on the girls. It was a warm day so I didn't mind being out in the barn even though it was dark I still got some decent pictures. I also took these pictures before they had gotten much to eat so those are pretty empty bellies.

Jasmine

























Joy

























Sky


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: CGK Boer Goats January Kiddings new pix*

They are looking great Roger! Jazmine is looking like she's getting a nice udder


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: CGK Boer Goats January Kiddings new pix*

Yeah!! You are getting closer :leap: cant wait to see those babies! My friends doe had a brand new black traditional buckling Tuesday morning. I went over last night and snuggled w/him--sooooo cute! I LOVE those black traditionals. He will make someone a nice herdsire someday. He is from dappled genetics but he is a pure black traditional w/a star on his forehead (no spots! 

I also had to love on my baby girl over there--midnights june bug. the name june bug fits her so well--she hops and bops everywhere and is growing sooo fast!

Your Sky's udder is the same as my Penny's--who knows. I have almost decided that I had a false positive on the pregnancy test. So I an 50/50 thinking if we will have babies or not. Who knows :laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: CGK Boer Goats January Kiddings new pix*



> Good I am glad you both got your cards. Christmas is by far my favorite holiday I always spend way to much getting everyone presents, I love giving more then receiving. I pray they are alright also I don't need anymore problems after last year.


 Sorry it took so long to reply but I didn't see this... :doh: 
Oh yes... the card was very nice and appreciated....I did send you one as well ...hope you received it.... Christmas can be very expensive for sure and we do spend more than we should for others.....but... it does make you feel good about doing it.... I pray... that you won't have anymore problems and this new coming year... will be better for all..... :hug:

Wow... they are big...and getting closer to having babies.... I can't wait to see them..... :hi5: :thumb:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: CGK Boer Goats January Kiddings new pix*

Yes Pam I did get your card it was very nice thank you all. I am just ready for them to pop those kids out. These last 2 weeks are going to be torture.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: CGK Boer Goats January Kiddings new pix*

Sky is still carrying her baby high but Joy dropped a bit ago and Jasmine dropped last night. Jasmine also had a little discharge today so we have a little progress going on. These last 2 weeks are killer but it won't be much longer.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: CGK Boer Goats January Kiddings new pix*

:leap: leapin lizards!! Can't wait!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: CGK Boer Goats January Kiddings new pix*



> :leap: leapin lizards!! Can't wait!!


 :laugh: I thought they are going to be leaping goats...HeHe.... :ROFL:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: CGK Boer Goats January Kiddings new pix*

Sky is starting to drop as of this morning. Jasmine does not want to do anything she just wants her kids out. She looks miserable. Her udder is bigger and she just keeps me guessing if the due date I have for her is right but it most likely is. Joy really has no change she has dropped but is good to go she doesn't really care.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: CGK Boer Goats January Kiddings new pix*

 come on Christmas babies


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: CGK Boer Goats January Kiddings new pix*

I don't think I will get any of those but I am glad I have very busy holidays because it will help the time pass faster. 2 weeks from today is Sky's due date.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: CGK Boer Goats January Kiddings new pix*

How are the girls Roger? I hope they are able to get some rest! I remember the last couple of weeks with Ithma, poor girl couldn't rest at all without the kids causing her discomfort.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: CGK Boer Goats January Kiddings new pix*

Any babies yet Roger?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: CGK Boer Goats January Kiddings new pix*

Still no babies which is alright. Thankfully I have Nubian and Caliber to keep me from going nutts with out babies. I got a few crappy pictures with my phone but when I go out to do my last bottle feeding I might take the camera and get some more. That way you can see how miserable Jasmine is. She has really started dropping and is not near as wide as before. Only 10 more days for Sky, 12 for Jasmine, and 13 for Joy.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: CGK Boer Goats January Kiddings more pix*

Here are some updated pictures from tonight. Jasmine has dropped and hates life, Joy has dropped but doesn't mind, and Sky have barely dropped and thinks nothing of being prego.
Jasmine
























Joy
























Sky


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: CGK Boer Goats January Kiddings more pix*

Awww I can see why she is miserable, look at that belly!! Such beautiful girls Roger! I have to laugh at the last pic of Sky, she looks like she is saying 'Seriously? another pic of my rear end?' LOL I remember one of my girls giving me that look, always made me laugh!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: CGK Boer Goats January Kiddings more pix*

The problem with Sky's rear is she is due in 10 days and do you see an udder???????? I don't she may have 1 oz in there and that is it but I think it is all tissue.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: CGK Boer Goats January Kiddings more pix*

Has sky kidded before? When Bessie was an FF she didnt have an udder until she kidded and even then it was just enough for her one kid. If she has kidded before was did she wait until the last minute to get an udder?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: CGK Boer Goats January Kiddings more pix*

She is the one that had a c-section last year and she had a tiny udder but since the baby died we just let her dry up.I mean it was the size of a lemon.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: CGK Boer Goats January Kiddings more pix*

hmm...well some does just magically fill up when they kid. I would just watch her and see what happens


----------



## crgoats (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: CGK Boer Goats January Kiddings more pix*

Your thread is making me feel better. My Emma is so huge, she lays around a lot, and is an eating machine, chasing the other goats for fear they may eat her bite, but she does not have an udder yet, at all. She waddles when she walks, and has actually fallen over a couple of times because she is so big. I have no idea what her due date is because she came to me preggo. She has kidded before, so maybe she will udder up when she delivers? I hope. I just can not imagine she has too much longer left. Her breeder said that another doe who was in with the same buck as her at the same time kidded on Dec 20th.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: CGK Boer Goats January Kiddings more pix*

Hoping for the best for your girls Roger..... they are beautiful and I can't wait to see the kiddo's..... :wink: :hug:

For the Doe that doesn't have much milk...get some Oxytocin and have it ready when she kids........ if she still doesn't have enough milk .....then give her 1/2 cc ...but only when you know... that she is totally finished kidding.... :hug:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: CGK Boer Goats January Kiddings more pix*

OK thanks Pam, I went out just a little bit ago and she is starting a small one now. i am so glad it is still tiny like maybe a lemon or nectarine but it is finally something.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: CGK Boer Goats January Kiddings Jasmine labor?*

Well this is my 3rd year kidding and each year with the first doe I always think she may be in labor for like 2-3 weeks before she really is because I forget what signs to watch for. So I could be off and we have to wait till next week but I think Jasmine is in super early stages of labor. All day today she has been a little off, she was guarding the hay feeder but not eating much just nibbling. Earlier she built her nest and layed around most of the day. Now she is only standing, shifting her wait around. Then she stops almost stiffens up and her ears go out like she is ticked and that last a couple seconds then goes away and she starts to chew her cud. Then a minute later does it again then stops for a while. So what do you all think might this be early labor?


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: CGK Boer Goats January Kiddings Jasmine labor?*

Sounds to me like she might be getting close :thumb: Does she have any discharge or anything like that, has her udder gotten bigger?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: CGK Boer Goats January Kiddings Jasmine labor?*

Her udder may be a little bigger but no discharge. She had discharge a few days last week. She dropped a week or so ago and I have had a few does not really have any discharge them bam there were kids.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: CGK Boer Goats January Kiddings Jasmine labor?*

Yeah, Bessie didnt show any signs in the morning and my the afternoon there was a kid last time she was bred..I hope she kids soon for you!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: CGK Boer Goats January Kiddings Jasmine labor?*

Just checked on her. She is still not laying down with the rest of them and they are all keeping their distance. But no discharge, udder is pretty firm but might be able to fill some more, and her ligs are low but not gone or stringy.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: CGK Boer Goats January Kiddings Jasmine labor?*

How is she this morning Roger? Poor girl sounds so miserable! I always feel so bad for them this late in pregnancy. I hope she doesn't keep you in suspense for too long!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: CGK Boer Goats January Kiddings Jasmine labor?*

Well today she was eating everything in sight. She also would not let me check her ligs which is a first and she is a little more sunken in. I am going to check on her in a little bit.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: CGK Boer Goats January Kiddings Jasmine labor?*



> OK thanks Pam,


 Your Welcome....sounds like she is getting closer glad she is filling in the udder.... :thumb:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: CGK Boer Goats January Kiddings Jasmine labor?*

Well Jasmine is looking about the same and so is Sky but Joy is looking a notch closer at the present moment. She has dropped some more and her udder is bigger and firmer.
This is her from 12/30/11
















This is tonight


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: CGK Boer Goats January Kiddings Jasmine labor?*

udder looks much fuller to me. :thumb:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: CGK Boer Goats January Kiddings Jasmine labor?*

Tell me if you see a difference she has made in the past 4 hours.








Does she look posty?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CGK Boer Goats January Kiddings Jasmine labor?*

Her teats look fuller to me...and she has certainly been filling that udder! Looks like you're in for some sleepless nights because I think she can go anytime!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: CGK Boer Goats January Kiddings Jasmine labor?*

O Liz those are some word I have been waiting 5 months to hear. I just hope it is not many sleepless nights but 1 sleepless night.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: CGK Boer Goats January Kiddings Jasmine labor?*

I probably still have a while. I moved her and sky into a different pen because I like to have 2 does in the same birthing pen bc mine will not be alone to kid usually but we will see how it goes. she has been having super small contractions but still no pawing or up and down.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: CGK Boer Goats January Kiddings Jasmine labor?*

Wow she has been busy hasn't she? I hope she doesn't keep us all in suspense too much longer!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: CGK Boer Goats January Kiddings Jasmine labor?*

Oh my.. I can't believe I am reading forums on pregnant goats and getting all excited. We are all truly excited about new life on the way! It helps us so much. I am headed to a funeral today.. AGAIN. I think this forum read is good therapy. Excited about your goats and hope all goes well. It is a lot of fun and brings us all joy. Our kidding season starts in late feb.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: CGK Boer Goats January Kiddings Jasmine labor?*

:hug:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: CGK Boer Goats January Kiddings Jasmine labor?*

Oh this is exciting :leap: I hope everything goes ok and that you have some little babies soon!!! I will be watching/waiting!!

:kidblue: :kidred: :kidblue: :kidred: :kidblue: :kidred: :kidblue:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: CGK Boer Goats January Kiddings Jasmine labor?*

BBB I just hope that Joy will give me some color. I would hate to have all 3 kiddings be all traditional kids that is too boring. LOL


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: CGK Boer Goats January Kiddings Jasmine labor?*

well you can send them my way-lol! I will take them no matter what color! I am going to have to live vicariously though you...you know that don't you? LOL

I have pretty well resigned myself to the fact that I got a false positive on Penny's test. However I can promise you that I know of two does, in my pasture, who are going to be doing goatie pillates in a week or two cuz all be darned if they don't look super duper preggo except...no udders! LOL!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: CGK Boer Goats January Kiddings Jasmine labor?*

Hey no problem I will post lots of pictures. I should post this picture of Faith I took tonight she is huge and well keeps going into heat so someone might need a diet. LOL


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: CGK Boer Goats January Kiddings Jasmine labor?*

She was the one that retained a kid for 10 day last year so I was not super upset about giving her a year off. I thought I saw movement on the baby side of the belly but I doubt it since she has discharge once a month but that is the only sign of she has. But right now she has no udder. I did expose her to Freeney for April 5th kids but like I said she has a monthly discharge so I don't think she is bred. Well here is my large and in charge only dehorned doe Faith.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: CGK Boer Goats January Kiddings Joy Kidded*

Jasmine's udder is massive and tight all day today and she is ready to just die. I bet she still waits a few days LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: CGK Boer Goats January Kiddings Joy Kidded*

Very pretty Doe....she is looking at you like...leave me alone ...I feel big and miserable... :laugh:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: CGK Boer Goats January Kiddings Joy Kidded*

Any updates on Jasmine???


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: CGK Boer Goats January Kiddings Joy Kidded*

Pam she is not even bred hahaha.......Candice so far her udder is tight as can be and she has a little discharge, She also hates her life but still no kids.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: CGK Boer Goats January Kiddings Joy Kidded*



> Pam she is not even bred hahaha.......Candice so far her udder is tight as can be and she has a little discharge, She also hates her life but still no kids.


 :laugh: OH :shocked:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: CGK Boer Goats January Kiddings Joy Kidded*

LOL Pam

yup--looks like Roger's doe and mine have been going to lunch together!

:hair:

LOL!!!

Wow though....I am with you Roger she looks soooo preggers! She seems larger than both of my girls. But of course she has others around her who are pregnant so maybe it is sympathy weight :ROFL:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: CGK Boer Goats January Kiddings Joy Kidded*

hahaha I can not believe poor Jasmine has not kidded yet she for real hates life. When she pees it drips on her udder because it is huge and she freaks out and starts shaking her legs to get it off. I feel so bad for the girl she is miserable. If she just has one huge kid I am going to freak out. Sky just keeps getting bigger and I hope it is all because I have been giving them a little more hay. If she has trouble again this year she is out the door I can not stand to worry every year over her. Luckily she is bigger frame wise then last year but I am super nervous still.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: CGK Boer Goats January Kiddings Joy Kidded*

Jasmine just had triplet doe this morning. 1 red and 2 traditional I will get pics when I get inside.


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

*Re: CGK Boer Goats January Kiddings Joy Kidded*

:leap: Congrats!!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: CGK Boer Goats January Kiddings Joy Kidded*

Awwww WOW!!!! Congrats!!!!!! No wonder Jasmine was so miserable, could you imagine having three babies inside bouncing around? LOL I can't wait to see them!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: CGK Boer Goats January Kiddings Joy Kidded*



> LOL Pam
> 
> yup--looks like Roger's doe and mine have been going to lunch together!
> 
> ...


 :laugh: :thumb:

Oh thank Goodness glad she kidded...that is really good to hear...can't wait for pics... :hi5:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: CGK Boer Goats January Kiddings Joy Kidded*

this is so cool!! Those baby girls are to die for!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: CGK Boer Goats January Kiddings Jasmine Kidded*

yay...cant wait tro see them!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Sky kidded at about 5 p.m. tonight I missed it by about 10-15 minutes because I went to get feed. She had 1 BUCKLING he is about 8.10 pounds. So I have my 3 girls and 2 boys plus nubian that I bought from Kim (Roll Farms) so we are all set for the fair. I have a 4-H meeting tonight so I will get pictures when I get home.


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2011)

Congrats!!


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

:lovey: Went to your FB page and saw pics adorable kids! Love the all red and the 2 boys Nubian is handsome coloring as well. Big single boy Wow!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

:stars: congrats on the buckling! Cant wait to see pictures.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww Congrats!!!!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks everyone I have posted all the kids in the birth Announcements section.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awesome!! Congratulations!! :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats...... :clap: :thumb:


----------

